#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Moving rows in a table (Word for Mac)

## Isadora

Hello,

I am using word to replicate complex vital records form for translation purpose.
These vital records contain the same fields, but the order in which they are presented varies according to the county/state where they are issued, and the form version.
Is there a way to move up/down entire rows easily? 

I have tried the alt-shift-arrowup/down trick, but it doesn't work in Mac.

Example:
*Record #1
*row #1 - Name, date of birth, ***
row #2 - Place of birth, time of birth, name of hospital or institution
row #3 - parents name

*Record #2*
row #1 - Name, parents name
row #2 - ***, Date of birth 
row #3 - Place of birth, time of birth, name of hospital or institution

----------


## Aardigspook

I don't have a mac so can't check if this works, but from what I've read, when there's a shortcut which uses 'Alt' or 'Ctrl' in Windows, the equivalent is usually either 'Cmd' or 'Option' on a Mac.  So maybe try 'Cmd-Shift-ArrowUp' or 'Option-Shift-ArrowUp' ?

This page has a bit more on the Alt/Ctrl/Cmd/etc differences - scroll down to the 'Different Keystrokes' section:  https://wordmvp.com/Mac/Differences.html 

Hope that helps.

----------


## cwalker72

For anyone searching for a definitive answer, you can move rows up/down on Word for Mac 2016 with Shift+control+up/down arrow.

Such a convenient shortcut to have in your back pocket!

----------

